# Southern Utah in late feb



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new here and registered to see if some locals could have some useful tips for me. I'm brazilian and will be heading to utah last week of Feb. I want to go skiing/snowboarding, but the prices of the lodging and mountain near salt lake city were a bit to steep for me, so I was looking at beaver mountain up north or brian head south.
Since I'll probably go to Vegas, Brian head would be ideally located. But I am worried about snow conditions at this time. My questions:

1 - Does it still snow at this time on Brian Head, or will I probably get artificial snow?
2 - Would I be better off north of salt lake city, would it increase my chances of getting good snow?
3 - I plan to spend a week in a mountain, how many days will I be able to ski with my gf - able as in having physical conditions?  (I did it once and I know you are all sore the next day... I'm imagining two days in a row would call for a day off)
4 - Any tips on other spots I could go skiing? I was looking for lodging at around $100/night on the mountain if possible, only place I found closest to that was Brian Head.

To be considered: Snow is awesome in itself for us who never see it, so if I could go to a place a bit more expensive or off mountain who had greater chance of having snow or better snow, I would most definitely consider it!

I called a few places, but I always get "Yes, we will have snow", so I figured I might get something more transparent from folks who know the region! All advice will be greatly appreaciated, I'm very unsure on what place to book at!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Brian Head has the highest elevation in Utah I believe. (maybe the area). I grew up in Vegas and went up to Brian Head regularly. February will still have snow absolutely. Feb/March are typically when the most snow drops. There is another place about 2 hrs north of Brian Head that's relatively new called Eagle Point. It's only been open like 5 years? So I have no idea if it's good or not. Brian Head is alot of fun, but it's not a big mountain. Vegas itself also gets snow at Mt. Charleston, which is about 45 mins outside the city. It also has a ski resort (tiny as fuck, like 3 lifts and 10 runs) but if all you want to do is play in the snow it's a fun area. I can't guarntee snow there though, because it is at a lower elevation.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, Salt Lake City will be WAY better in terms of variety. But Brian Head will have snow, it'll actually have snow till early April.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want great snowboarding and skiing - come to Salt Lake City.

You have 11 resorts within a short 45 minutes drive. 

Four of the resorts near salt lake city:

Snowbird
Brighton
Alta
Solitude

All average 500" of snowfall per season


Brian Head averages about 350" per season


Then near Salt Lake City you also have Park City which has three more resorts:

The Canyons
Park City Mountain Resort
Deer Valley (Ski Only)

Park City averages 350" of snow per season as well. Park City is known for it's Ski Town with tons of restaurants, main street, bars and very nice other amenities right at the bottom of the mountain.


As you can see you're more likely to see snow near Salt Lake City in northern utah.

All will have mainly real snow. I have never been to brian head but it's a lot different. SLC has big jagged steep mountains shooting way up into the sky. Brian Head is in the middle of the desert, with red rocks and more mellow terrain - typical desert mountain area.

Anywhere in Utah get's a lot of snow compared to most places. February/March is when Utah gets the most snow.


Ski resorts near SLC will have so much diversity, you can find everything and anything you want there. Brian Head is kind of in the middle of nowhere. 

Here is a map of the area with ski resorts: http://i.imgur.com/Tnx8w.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/f0JNM.jpg

Here is a weather site so you know what to expect closer to your trip: www.Wasatch Snow Forecast.com


Here is a great site for Ski info in Utah: www.SkiUtah.com

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

NoOtherOptions and WasatchMan, 

Thank you so very much for the answers!! It's great to hear you normally get most of the snow on Feb/March... I was thinking it would begin to melt from then on.

I looked at the SLC area, but found prices were a bit too high for lodging on the mountain, I was looking for something more like "Get out the door and walk to a closeby lift not having to drive my car". I would have to stay at driving distance to the resorts to get the rates I was looking for.
Also, since I'm a beginner, I get the feeling any of these resorts will be enough for a week of fun... I'm looking for a week of chilling at a lowball place and skiing when I feel like it. It seems to me Brian Head may be better to find not so crowded places since its farther than most resorts and cities, while the resorts in the SLC area might get all the fuzz from people driving in and out for a day of skiing, am I correct to assume that?

On the other hand, we do like to spend some cash on a nice dinner and wine at times, so that tips me a bit in favor of SLC. I'm afraid we'll be camping at BrianHead in terms of food and restaurants =D Any thoughts on the area?

If you have any particular suggestion of lodging you've already used, that would be great too!

ah, last question for now: should I get lift passes in advance or is it better to get them on the spot in case of discounts?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

There's only like 3 places to eat in brian head. A mexican place, that's actually not bad. And two of the lodges have places to eat. Both lodges are actually really nice, Brian Head Lodge and I can't remember the other. The foods good at both. There's also a great pizza place there in case you want to have a casual dinner out or a romantic dinner in. But yes, the food is limited. Brian Head is like a 3-4 day stay place, not a week.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

nars said:


> NoOtherOptions and WasatchMan,
> 
> Thank you so very much for the answers!! It's great to hear you normally get most of the snow on Feb/March... I was thinking it would begin to melt from then on.


Yeah, on a decent season Snowbird (SLC resort) will stay open for skiing and snowboarding till July 4th.

I honestly don't know anything about where to stay...sorry.

The only place I know is the Brighton Lodge, right at the bottom of Brighton Resort in Big Cottonwood Canyon, 40 minutes from downtown SLC. Brighton is a smaller resort, without a lot of amenities. It's a local spot at the top of the canyon in the middle of the Wasatch, so it gets huge snowfalls, it's great for hardcore riders who only care about parking their truck and riding. You don't go there to eat or anything - although they do have three places at the bottom of the lifts to eat, one is a bar. The brighton lodge though is more like a dorm room, very small rooms, bathroom, kitchen, tv room are all outside in community rooms in the hall. It's like $80 bucks a night I think, two second walk from the lifts. I've only seen one room, i don't know if they have bigger rooms which I think they might (with bathroom, tv in room etc.)

I don't know a lot about lift tickets, i usually just buy a season pass. You'd have to check package deals from resort sites or skiutah.com or check utah avalache center for discount single day tickets or local ski shops like canyonsports ,salty peaks etc.



edit: are you coming by yourself _JUST_ to ride or are you coming with family?


----------



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

WasatchMan, I'm going with my girlfriend, our plan is to ride most of the time.

However I imagine we wouldn't be able to do it every day because I know snowboard makes you fell like a cargo truck ran over you multiple times, so we might rent a snowmobile on one of the days and maybe go for a hike or do some scenic routes on off days


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Nars you make a decision on where you going? Was curious.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

nars said:


> WasatchMan, I'm going with my girlfriend, our plan is to ride most of the time.
> 
> However I imagine we wouldn't be able to do it every day because I know snowboard makes you fell like a cargo truck ran over you multiple times, so we might rent a snowmobile on one of the days and maybe go for a hike or do some scenic routes on off days


Hit northern utah for sure then.


----------



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

So, I'm still looking last details, but am leaning towards brian head. Found a chalet that's walking distance to lifts for $140 a night including 2 transferable season lift passes for the entire stay, which is a great deal considering passes would cost anywhere from $80 to $120 per day. (the chalet sleeps up to four, if I was in 2 couples it would be a steal!!)
Northern Utah does look like better snow, mountains and resorts for sure, but I couldn't find anywhere on the mountain for cheap, and on top would have to pay the daily lift passes.

I will probably close a deal tomorrow so if you have any last minute advice it will be greatly appreciated! And thanks for the big help so far!


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm actually here at Brian head now and it's awesome. 10" last night and its puking out right now with another 12" throughout the day. There is no one here so you pretty much have the mountain to yourself during the week. Only small thing would be the lifts are a touch slow. Not a biggie but it can get a little cold if your riding giant steps up.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Flaus said:


> I'm actually here at Brian head now and it's awesome. 10" last night and its puking out right now with another 12" throughout the day. There is no one here so you pretty much have the mountain to yourself during the week. Only small thing would be the lifts are a touch slow. Not a biggie but it can get a little cold if your riding giant steps up.


Yeah that ride is long and SLOW. It's weird, it's so high up that it almost feels like a whole different place if that makes sense.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Disclaimer I have never been to Brianhead but I spend a good amount of time in Southern Utah.

If you wanna hike/drive around brian head might be better than slc. Everything in northern UT will be covered with snow for some time. And keep in mind that riding snowmobiles puts you in similar danger as backcountry riding as far as avalanches and being stranded/injured in winter condition. On the other hand, brian head is located within a couple hours of some great red rock and desert landscape. Zion National park (warmer) is pretty close, as is Bryce Canyon National Park(will be cold). The Grand canyon is within a half day drive. Everywhere you drive in Southern UT will be scenic if you are arent used to the desert and there are a bunch of designated scenic routes you can take. Plus the dixie national forest(where brian head is located) is very unique. 

Dont worry about northern UT having better snow. Brianhead will have enough and honestly since you are a beginner you wont notice/appreciate the difference. Fresh snow is a crapshoot anywhere you go and once again since you are a beginner you probably dont want to be deep powder anyway(its way harder-and funner!!)

As far as eating goes, you are only 30 miles from Cedar City. Its kinda a college town so while it may not have the finest of dining, there are plenty eating options.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't get the chalet nars let me know. I have 4 brian head lift passes good for week days that I'd be willing to sell on the cheap. That'd cover you guys for two days each. Normally I'd go but I don't think I'll be getting to B-head in the time frame necessary to use em.


----------



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

Flaus and mhaas,

thanks a lot for the info!!! With all I gathered here I feel 100% confident of the choices I am making!

NoOtherOptions,

I'm actually booking it without the package since I'm sure I won't ski every single day, and agreed with the owner to use package prices for when I choose to go skiing. That means each lift ticket will cost me $30, not sure if you planned on going lower than that. I'll send ya a pm.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

This question is right in my wheelhouse. My wife and I had season passes to Brian Head last season and have been 3 days this season. There should be ample snow when you are there, that's arguably their best time. That said, there's a reason my wife and I drive 6 hours to Salt Lake from Vegas several times a year. 

What are your goals? Mellow cruising on great snow with awesome views and no crowds? Brian Head is great. Dropping cliffs, chewing up 2500+ vertical per run, attacking the steeps, seeing some of the best skiers and riders doing their thing? Salt Lake is the place to go if you are good and want to be challenged. 

So if I were you, I'd think about what my goals are. Personally, I like to challenge myself every time I go out, and Salt Lake will do that. If that's your personality, your legs will be burning at the end of every single day you put in at SLC, but you'll be smiling the whole time. 

On the flip side, there is something magical about lapping the Dunes lift on a powder day at Brian Head, no one around you, no sound except the whisper of your board, drinking in views of Cedar Breaks and the Tushars in the distance.


----------



## nars (Jan 21, 2013)

philadendron said:


> What are your goals? Mellow cruising on great snow with awesome views and no crowds? Brian Head is great.
> 
> On the flip side, there is something magical about lapping the Dunes lift on a powder day at Brian Head, no one around you, no sound except the whisper of your board, drinking in views of Cedar Breaks and the Tushars in the distance.


I once went to a crowded mountain and it was the worst place to learn with tons of ppl flying by me. I had the feeling I would kill someone at any point (and vice-versa)! I'm definitely looking for less crowded, more easy going this time!


----------

